# Help with a fat rabbit rta



## Doug1170 (18/11/22)

Hi guys I have an issue with my fat rabbit rta - I cant get the deck off to rewick it .
I normally just twist and pull it off but now it wont come off and I dont want to scratch or damage it 
Any help or advise appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/22)

The whole tank is stuck together? Glass on etc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/22)

Doug1170 said:


> Hi guys I have an issue with my fat rabbit rta - I cant get the deck off to rewick it .
> I normally just twist and pull it off but now it wont come off and I dont want to scratch or damage it
> Any help or advise appreciated


POP it into a coffee mug, top up with boiling water, wait a few minutes, and then use a dishcloth to open it.
For really stubborn ones, get two strips of thin rubber, (from an old bicycle tube), wrap em around the top and bottom of the atty and use either waterpump pliers or Vise Grips with just enough clamping force to hold the device without damaging it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/11/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> POP it into a coffee mug, top up with boiling water, wait a few minutes, and then use a dishcloth to open it.
> For really stubborn ones, get two strips of thin rubber, (from an old bicycle tube), wrap em around the top and bottom of the atty and use either waterpump pliers or Vise Grips with just enough clamping force to hold the device without damaging it.


I go the other way and put a stubborn tank in the freezer for a few minutes. They open right up after they’re Bladdy cold!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> I go the other way and put a stubborn tank in the freezer for a few minutes. They open right up after they’re Bladdy cold!


That'll work just as well  ... You're causing expansion, (_contraction in your case_), of the metal, to loosen up binding surfaces ... the only reason I prefer the hot water method is that it's quicker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Doug1170 (21/11/22)

thank you the boiling water trick worked a treat all good now

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

